# Ersatzteile Penn Rollen?



## magut (5. März 2015)

Hallo @ all

entweder bin ich zu dumm, oder ich suche falsch?!

brauch für eine Penn Freeliner die Schraube,  die den Bügel auf dem Rotor hält (wo das Schnurlaufröllchen ist)
Hab mit google schon versucht aber nix gefunden#q
wer hat eine Adresse oder Nummer für mich,  wo ich die bekomm?
LG
Mario


----------



## Vanner (5. März 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile Penn Rollen?*

Wenn dein Händler dir nicht helfen kann dann rufe mal hier an.
http://www.penn-fishing-center.de/


----------



## vermesser (5. März 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile Penn Rollen?*

Angelsport Schirmer besorgt sowas schnell und günstig  .


----------



## Baum1309 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile Penn Rollen?*

Oder hier:

http://reel-service-center.eu/


hab dort ein Ersatzteil für meine Battle bekommen


----------



## magut (5. März 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile Penn Rollen?*

Danke Jungs
die penn seite hatte ich schon angeschrieben abervda kam nix :r
die andren werdnich umgehend versuchen#6
LG
Mario


----------



## Dakarangus (5. März 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile Penn Rollen?*

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem Reel service center gemacht. Die haben viele Teile direkt vorrätig und versenden sie günstig!


----------



## vermesser (5. März 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile Penn Rollen?*

@ Dakarangus: Nur für Penn oder auch für andere Marken?


----------



## Dakarangus (5. März 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile Penn Rollen?*

Ich habe bisher nur für Penn Rollen da bestellt.

die machen ja auch noch Mitchell und abu, von diesen Herstellern besitze ich aber gar keine Rollen.

ich önnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es damit ähnlich gut läuft, da die genannten "Marken" eh alle Pure Fishing gehören.


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (5. März 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile Penn Rollen?*

Die machen komplett pure fishing


----------



## magut (6. März 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile Penn Rollen?*

Update|wavey:

wurde da die Teile offiziell nicht mehr verfügbar sind,  auch von Penn an das reel center verwiesen.
UND  die haben es gerichtet#6
bekomm die Schraube und Distanz Scheibe zugesandt|wavey:
alles zusammen keine 4 euronen!:q

ich danke euch allen für die Mühe! !
kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen!!:vik:
LG
Mario


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. März 2015)

*AW: Ersatzteile Penn Rollen?*



Baum1309 schrieb:


> Oder hier:
> 
> http://reel-service-center.eu/



Das ist die richtige und nebenher die beste Adresse.

Pure Fishing schickt da alle seine Rollen hin die repariert werden, außerdem reparieren die auch Abu-Multi`s, auch die schönen, alten Rundprofile.
Der Service ist mitunter nicht günstig aber von bester Qualität - der Mann weiß was er macht und tut.


----------



## plinse (15. September 2022)

Auch wenn ich hier eine olle Kamelle ausgrabe:
Die sehr gelobte Adresse: http://reel-service-center.eu/  gibt es scheinbar nicht mehr.
Gibt es aktuelle Empfehlungen?

Mein Problem ist, dass Angelshops scheinbar kein goldenes Brot sind und ich zwar in verschiedenen Revieren immer mal wieder angel, dort auch in Geschäften kaufe, aber meist nur im Urlaub. Geschäfte kommen und gehen und sollte ich was bestellen wollen, ist es nicht bis zum Urlaubsende umsetzbar und hier zu Hause führen die Händler teils kein Penn oder wenn ich eine 8000er Rolle haben will, haben sie eine 4000er in der Hand und erzählen mir, dass ich was größeres nicht brauche... dann gehe ich halt 

Ich bräuchte Bremsscheiben für eine 8000er Penn Sargus, gerne auch für eine 6000er, beim Segeln im Bereich der Kanaren hatte ich 2 Bisse an der 8000er und jetzt ist die Bremse hinüber. Mit Handbremsen habe ich die Fische zwar an Bord bekommen aber das war für die Rolle zu viel.


			Wallerforum ...Das Diskussionsboard | Wallertaugliches Tackle |  Penn Sargus sg6000 wallertauglich oder eher nicht? - Angeln Fischen Welsforum Waller Wels Wallercamp Welsangeln Wallertrip Wallerangeln Wallerfischen Wallertour Wallerkalle
		

Scheinbar kann man auch HT100-Beläge von anderen Pennrollen verwenden, das wäre für mich auf jeden Fall sinnvoll.

Gibt es da Hinweise - speziell auch wo man die Teile aktuell bekommt?
VG, Eike


----------



## nostradamus (15. September 2022)

Hi,
von wo kommst du? Eventhat jemandeinen Tipp für ein Geschäft, welches Penn führt.

Ein Rat von mir, kauf dir für die nächste Tour was gescheites! z.B. eine Fin Nor oder eine Multirolle und du wirst das Problem nicht mehr haben ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. September 2022)

Fin-Nor gehört wie Penn schon eine Weile nun auch zu Pure Fishing - die haben sich damit einen ihrer Konkurrenten im Meeresbereich gekauft.

Zu Zebco-Zeiten waren Fin-Nor-Ersatzteile kein Problem. 

Wie es jetzt da unter PF aussieht, weiß ich nicht - habe zum Glück noch keine benötigt für meine alten Offshores.


----------



## nostradamus (15. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Fin-Nor gehört wie Penn schon eine Weile nun auch zu Pure Fishing - die haben sich damit einen ihrer Konkurrenten im Meeresbereich gekauft.
> 
> Zu Zebco-Zeiten waren Fin-Nor-Ersatzteile kein Problem.
> 
> Wie es jetzt da unter PF aussieht, weiß ich nicht - habe zum Glück noch keine benötigt für meine alten Offshores.


Naja so ähnlich war es mit Fin Nor. Spielt hier keine große Rolle! 

Ich hatte mich schon an Pure Fishing gewendet wegen einem Fin Nor Ersatzteil und muss sagen, dass es klasse war! Mega nette Mitarbeiter, die sich mega mühe gegeben haben das Teil zu besorgen.

Zebco ErsatzteilService ist eh klasse! Das ist auch ein Grund mit, warum ich seit 20 Jahren fast Zebco fische


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. September 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich schon an Pure Fishing gewendet wegen einem Fin Nor Ersatzteil und muss sagen, dass es klasse war! Mega nette Mitarbeiter, die sich mega mühe gegeben haben das Teil zu besorgen.



Cool, danke für den Erfahrungsbericht - dann scheint man ja noch F-N-Teile trotz PF herzubekommen.


----------



## plinse (15. September 2022)

Naja, die Penn Sargus habe ich aus einem "gescheiten Geschäft" und machen wir uns nichts vor, nur weil ich mal eine Bootsüberführung von den Kanaren aus mache, hole ich mir nicht für ein paar Hunnies Material, zumal ich in das Revier eher nicht so oft zurück komme, vor allem nicht regelmäßig.
Hier im Binnenland brauche ich auch eher nicht in Geschäften fragen, was ich für die Kanaren gebrauche  ... als ich hier nach einer 8000er Sargus gefragt habe, wollten sie mir was aus dem 4000er Bereich in nicht salzwasserfest verkaufen, "mehr wäre Spinnerei und man muss sie eh abspülen" also holte ich mir die 8000er in Dänemark dort, wo ich auch meine 6000er her habe und ja, ich spüle die Rolle auch ab aber nach 2 Wochen Törn und nicht 3 mal täglich  . 
Hier im Geschäft würde ich fragen, wenn ich Empfehlungen für den lokalen Forellensee bräuchte   ... 2000er und 2500er Rollen haben die ne ganze Wand voll  ... der Schuster macht halt alles aus Leder  und da will ich mich auch nicht ausnehmen. Hier im Binnenland angel ich halt nicht.

Auf der 8000er Sargus verwende ich jetzt die Ersatzspule, so gesehen ist alles gut, die 8000er lebt, für meinen Ostseeeinsatz habe ich da keine Not.
Der Bonito war noch im Rahmen dessen, was die Sargus gut konnte, die Goldmakrele war zu kampfstark. Nicht zu kampfstark, als dass wir sie nicht raus bekommen hätten aber so kampfstark, als dass die Filzscheiben jetzt fritte sind 

An sich suche ich eine Versandlösung für Penn Ersatzteile und die gab es ja mit dem Reel-Service auch mal.
Gibt es da was aktuelles?

Ich kann die hiesigen Händler ja auch verstehen, wenn sie "angeschleppte Ware" keinen Aufwand stecken wollen, auch als Abgrenzung Richtung Versand, andererseits haben sie hier im Binnenland halt auch wenig interessante Ware in den Geschäften vorrätig, damit auch keine Teile. 
Die Händlerliste von Penn habe ich bereits abgeklappert im Rahmen dessen, wie ich gewillt wäre, dann auch zu fahren. Teils standen die auf der Homepage von Penn, hatten aber nicht eine einzige Penn Rolle, ... 

Da habe ich die Lust verloren, hinterher zu fahren und suche wie gesagt eine Versandlösung für Ersatzteile.
So gesehen also einen Nachfolger vom oben erwähnten Reel-Service, in der Hoffnung, dass die Wegwerfgesellschaft noch nicht ganz so weit fortgeschritten ist bezüglich Markenrollen, die mit Ersatzteilliste ausgeliefert werden 

VG, Eike


----------



## plinse (15. September 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich schon an Pure Fishing gewendet wegen einem Fin Nor Ersatzteil und muss sagen, dass es klasse war! Mega nette Mitarbeiter, die sich mega mühe gegeben haben das Teil zu besorgen.



Das werde ich dann mal versuchen, bin mal gespannt, was die dann zu so einer Fragestellung sagen, ob die HT100 Scheiben der Conflict oder Battle nicht auch passen. Deshalb wäre der Reel-Service wohl eine gute Ansprechadresse gewesen - ein Praktiker halt, der aus seinem Ersatzteillager auch verkauft...

Ich habe gerade mal Pure Fishing gegoogled... auf Marken braucht man wohl nicht mehr viel zu geben aber am Ende kaufen die eh alle in ein paar chinesischen Werken 

VG, Eike


----------



## jkc (15. September 2022)

Hi, hier kann man Ersatzteile versenden lassen und anfragen:








						Ersatzteile Angelrollen
					

Ersatzteile Angelrollen




					www.bac-shop.de
				




Bremsscheiben für gängige Rollen gibt's aber meist auch von anderen Anbietern z.B. Smoothdrag und dann gleich hochwertiger in Carbon oder man kann diese auch selbst herstellen/ zurechtschneiden; was sich nicht unbedingt lohnt bei nur ein, zwei Sätzen.
Wenn Du die Maße der Scheiben hast kannst Du auch User Wollebre kontaktieren und fragen ob er Dir die Scheiben erstellt.

Grüße JK


----------



## angler1996 (15. September 2022)

ruf doch einfach mal da an , und frag, was die da haben.

puerfishing deutschland Gmbh
Adresse: Hanauer Landstraße 553, 60386 Frankfurt am Main

Telefon: 06190 9180300

bzw die Carbonscheibe für die Conflikt


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. September 2022)

Ich hab mal einen alten Beitrag von Bimmelrudi rausgesucht, vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.


Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich kaufe keine fertigen Scheiben, ich stanze sie mir selbst aus.
> Vernünftiges Carbon-Plattenmaterial gibt es entweder in den Staaten (google nach Smoothdrag und Carbontex) oder in Australien (Downrigger-Shop).
> Neben diesen beiden gibt es freilich Trillionen anderer Anbieter, wovon vielleicht noch 1-2 echte brauchte Platten anbieten. Der Rest ist einfach nicht dafür geeignet (ich drücks extra milde aus), da oftmals billigste Laminierung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2022)

Hab noch ne andre Idee.
Es werden seit geraumer Zeit die Smoothdrag-Scheiben namens Carbontex bei vielen Shops auch außerhalb der USA angeboten.
Ein gutes Sortiment ist zb bei





						Carbontex Bremsscheiben
					

Bremsscheiben von www.smoothdrag.com für Stationärrollen und Baitcastrollen, die perfekte Kombination von Bremskraft und seidiger Performance. Carbontex Drag Washers




					www.rutenreparatur.de
				



zu finden.
Einfach etwas runterscrollen dann kommt die Auflistung entsprechender Penn-Rollen. Sollte die 56-7000 ausverkauft sein würde ich da einfach mal telefonisch anfragen ob sie besorgbar sind.
Ansonsten alternativ mal im Netz nach "Smoothdrag 56-7000" googlen, das sind die passenden Scheiben für die 7000/8000er Sargus. Es ist durchaus möglich das du diese Scheiben hierzulande kaum finden wirst und sie sogar aus dem Ausland importieren musst (UK zb, US wäre zu teuer, aber prinzipiell möglich).


----------



## plinse (15. September 2022)

Moin,
ja, auf www.rutenreparatur.de werde ich wohl zurück greifen, wenn die denn wieder liefern können, auch eine Option mal dort vorbei zu fahren, da bin ich gelegentlich mal in der Nähe.
Die Seite beantwortet auch gut, welche Bremsscheiben von Penn original auch passen würden. Benannt werden die gleichen Sets für Fierce, Battle und Sargus, wobei nach meinem Wissen die Fierce (zumindest die Fierce III) und die aktuelle Battle die HT100-Carbonscheiben verwenden, das wären ja auch Carbonscheiben und bei meiner Spinfisher bin ich mit der HT100-Bremse durchaus zufrieden.

Mal sehen, was ich zuerst bekommen kann.

Echt schade, dass man sich für teure Markenrollen das ganze so zusammen reimen muss. In vielen anderen Bereichen stehen die Ersatzteillisten online und die Ersatzteilhändler sind "präsenter" ...

Besten Dank Euch!
VG, Eike


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2022)

plinse schrieb:


> Moin,
> ja, auf www.rutenreparatur.de werde ich wohl zurück greifen, wenn die denn wieder liefern können, auch eine Option mal dort vorbei zu fahren, da bin ich gelegentlich mal in der Nähe.
> Die Seite beantwortet auch gut, welche Bremsscheiben von Penn original auch passen würden. Benannt werden die gleichen Sets für Fierce, Battle und Sargus, wobei nach meinem Wissen die Fierce (zumindest die Fierce III) und die aktuelle Battle die HT100-Carbonscheiben verwenden, das wären ja auch Carbonscheiben und bei meiner Spinfisher bin ich mit der HT100-Bremse durchaus zufrieden.
> 
> ...



Bedenk bitte, das HT100 Scheiben nicht andres wie dünnste lamimierte Carbonmatten auf Fiberglass sind. Das ist nicht vergleichbar mit den Carbonmatten die zb Smoothdrag benutzt. welche aus einer 100% Carbonmatte gestanzt wurden.
Dementsprechend können die Materialdicken stark abweichen und eine ansonsten im Durchmesser passende HT100-Scheibe zu dick sein.

Wenn du nirgendswo welche bekommen solltest, melde dich bei mir mit dem Außen- und Innendurchmesser der Scheiben.
Dann stanze ich dir welche aus. Über alles weitere wird man sich dann schon einig werden.


----------



## Wollebre (15. September 2022)

Wenn HT100 Scheiben z.B. mit einer Stärke von 1 mm angegeben sind, sind die auch 1 mm stark. 
Im Gegensatz zu den Carbontex, die aus zwei Schichten Carbon bestehen, sind die beiden äußeren HT100 Cabonschichten dünner.

Ganz krass ist es bei 0,5mm starke Scheiben. 0,5 dividiert durch drei = ca. 0,17 mm Stärke pro schicht. Bei Carbontex immerhin je 0,25mm pro Schicht. 

Dann noch ein wichtiger Hinweis: Carbontex ist leider keine geschützte Marke. Das hatte man vergessen anzumelden... Darum mehr als aufpassen, wenn man in Internet nach Carbontex sucht, damit einem nicht minderwertiges Material aus Asien teuer angedreht wird!!! Auch schon Platten auf dem Tisch gehabt die als Carbontex verkauft wurde, aber wie die HT100 aussahen. Braucht man nur seitlich draufschauen. Wenn in der Mitte ein heller Streifen zu sehen ist, lass die Finger davon. Mit den normalen Locheisen, auch hochwertigen, kann man daraus keine Scheiben stanzen. Durch das Fiberglas kommt man nicht durch und die Schneiden der teuren Locheisen sind schnell versaut!!!!! 
Habe nur noch wenig Carbontex Plattenmaterial in 0,8 und 0,5mm vorrätig. Werde die Tage bei Smoothdrag nach den aktuellen Preisen pro Platte nachfragen und ob die weiterhin nach D exportieren. 

Ist OT, sollten aber alle Besitzer von PENN Rollen wissen:  Die Firma Mystic Reel Parts LLC USA hat/musste den internationalen Verkauf einstellen..... Die drücken sich nicht klar aus.... wer will schon seinen Job riskieren.....
Muss man wohl so sehen wie vor einigen Jahren der Penn Rollenservice in D schließen musste, nachdem ein neuer Investor eingestiegen war. Ende vorletzten Jahres wurde Pure Fishing wieder von einem neuen Investor übernommen...... So muss man sagen, wohl dem, der einen Bekannten in den USA hat der für dich die Artikel einkauft und zuschickt. Wie sagte mir ein großer Händler, Ersatzteile kannst vergessen. Innerhalb der 2-jährigen Garantiezeit wird eine Rolle bei berechtigter Reklamation gegen eine Neurolle getauscht (vorher die teure Schnur abspulen, die sieht man nicht wieder...). Nach Ablauf muss man sehen, wo man Teile auftreibt....
www.mysticparts.com/PennParts/Home.aspx


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Ist OT, sollten aber alle Besitzer von PENN Rollen wissen:  Die Firma Mystic Reel Parts LLC USA hat/musste den internationalen Verkauf einstellen



Danke für den Hinweis, Ist das schon länger so oder erst vor kurzem passiert?
kann ich wieder jemanden von meiner Liste streichen


----------



## Wollebre (16. September 2022)

Drüber gestolpert bin ich Ende Apr 2020. Brauchte ein Teil für eine Penn Seaboy 190 (altes Modell).
Nehme die Rollen wohl noch zur Wartung an, aber wenn festgestellt wird, dass Teile benötigt werden, geht die Rolle unbearbeitet retour.

Okuma wird nicht mehr von Svendsen Sports DK vertrieben. Ist jetzt bei Rapala Finnland. Eine Woche nachdem der Vertrag zwischen Okuma/Rapala unterzeichnet wurde, ist Pure Fishing bei Rapala eingestiegen...... Habe vorsichtshalber für meine beiden AZORES Zweitrollen als Ersatzteillager gekauft. Fast totes Kapital. Aber man hat für jede Rolle eine Ersatzspule die nicht separat gekauft werden mussten..... Teile sollten dann für die nächsten Jahre reichen.
FIN-NOR und VAN STAAL gehören zwischenzeitlich auch zu Pure Fishing und nicht mehr zu ZEBCO!! Wegen Teile anfragen ist dort zwecklos.

Mit der Ersatzteilversorgung sieht es allgemein richtig schlecht aus. Auf Schnurlaufteile für eine Daiwa BG wartet man schon viele Wochen, für Teile einer Shimano 
SW18000-B schon mehrere Monate.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> FIN-NOR und VAN STAAL gehören zwischenzeitlich auch zu Pure Fishing und nicht mehr zu ZEBCO!! Wegen Teile anfragen ist dort zwecklos.



Nostra schrieb das es funktioniert bei pure fishing.


nostradamus schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich schon an Pure Fishing gewendet wegen einem Fin Nor Ersatzteil und muss sagen, dass es klasse war! Mega nette Mitarbeiter, die sich mega mühe gegeben haben das Teil zu besorgen.


----------



## nostradamus (16. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nostra schrieb das es funktioniert bei pure fishing.


Morgen,
habe ich und wie geschrieben war ich absolut zufrieden und hatte meine Teile sehr schnell. 
Mehr kann ich an der Stelle auch nicht sagen!


----------

